# HELP! my squab is breathing with his beak open



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,

My 2 doves had squabs.

They are one week old now.

I named them Prince and Princess.

Prince is breathing with his beak open.  

I think he is sick.

Princess is breathing fine.

Their poos are perfectly round and good. They look ok.

The vet is too expensive. 

I've given them vinegar water.

Is Prince going to get better? Is there anything I can do to help him?

Ellie.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi dovegirl, 




Babys can get overheated sometimes and will open-beak breath till they cool off...


Are the parent Doves doing all the care and feeding?


Phil
l v


----------

